#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Kozumi Airforce One 2

## kryseck

Alguém já usou este aparelho para que possa nos passar sua experiência com o mesmo?

Tem na Linkteck para vender por um preço bom, claro se ele realmente fizer o que promete.

Kozumi_AIRFORCE_ONE 2_ver2

----------


## lucart

Olá amigo!
Poderia informar o valor que você conseguiu la?
Já encontrei na americanexplorer por R$ 245 e to querendo comprar dois para testes.
Um abraço

----------


## GrayFox

É um realtek 8186 com uma anteninha de 14 dbi.

----------


## jodrix

Ja tinha desconfiado.... o firmware é o mesmo do zinwell...




> É um realtek 8186 com uma anteninha de 14 dbi.

----------


## lucart

E será que presta? 
Sendo o mesmo 8186 o que podemos esperar dele?

----------


## jodrix

Amigo, depende do preço...pois por 245,00 ta muito caro e detalhe, só use em cliente...





> E será que presta? 
> Sendo o mesmo 8186 o que podemos esperar dele?

----------


## kryseck

Então é Realtek 8186 mesmo?
Alguém realmente confirma isso?

Mas no site diz que 400mw hardware mesmo!
Que eu saiba o Realtek 8186 é só 63mw real.

----------


## Pedro0278

> Então é Realtek 8186 mesmo?
> Alguém realmente confirma isso?
> 
> Mas no site diz que 400mw hardware mesmo!
> Que eu saiba o Realtek 8186 é só 63mw real.


O RTL 8186 é apenas a CPU... quem determina a potencia é o chip de RF que esta dentro daquela parte blindada (comumente é usado o RTL 8225) mas podem ter desenvolvido um chip mais potente.

Esse equipamento provavelmente é pra competir com as Nano Station.

----------


## kryseck

> O RTL 8186 é apenas a CPU... quem determina a potencia é o chip de RF que esta dentro daquela parte blindada (comumente é usado o RTL 8225) mas podem ter desenvolvido um chip mais potente.
> 
> Esse equipamento provavelmente é pra competir com as Nano Station.


Ok!
Mas alguém pode confirmar se ele realmente tem 400mw hardware para poder competir com os nanostaions?

----------


## Barofs

Realmente... RTL 8186!

----------


## jdmano

sendo rtl8186 dificilmente da pra competir com nano..
ate agora somente rb com cartao pra igualar ou superar..
to com nano 2.4 modo ap.. 
15 cliente pindurado.. 
e ta melhor q minha rb600 + 8602plus + setorial 17db

----------


## Magal

Isso é um AP com acabamento melhorado e antena interna, a firmware é igual ao GTS e outros que tem por ai.

WLAN Broadband Router

----------


## kryseck

fiz o pedido de alguns equipamentos hj e coloquei no meio uma unidade do kozumi.
quando chegar testarei e reportarei minha experiência com ele aqui em breve.

----------


## tuxbrasil

Qual valor desse equipamento que vocês estão encontrando?

Se for chipset 8186 que tem todas as carateristicas para carregar aprouter ou wappro é otimo, usei uns da compex com a mesma carcaça achei a antena boa em 5,8 mais o firmware é um lixo, nano é show de bola mais está quanmando muito a porta lan, ja esse vem com local para aterramento.

----------


## kryseck

Tô comprando a unidade por R$195,00 e se for acima de 10 unidades fica por R$185,00.
Mesmo q ele seja realtek 8186, tenha seus 400mw via hardware como é relatado pelo fabricante e tenha uma perfomance relativamente boa sairá bem mais em conta para usar em clientes do que o NS2.
Verei na prática assim que o meu exemplar chegar...

----------


## Gustavinho

Tmbm vi por 185,00 acima de 10 peças.....mais até entao nao sei se alguem que ja tenha utilizado e gostado...

Se for bom realmente vale a pena, pois sai mais em conta que qualquer kit cliente e eh bem mais facil de se trabalhar com ele....

----------


## rafaeltdk

estou usando o mesmo em modo ap, como cliente nao indico mas ele em modo ap e no cliente uma boa antena de grade se consegue sinal acima de 60 e ping de 1 a 2 ms um otimo equipamento , detale realmente tem os 400 mw e outro detale antena de 14 db contra 10 da nano, e fora o detale que nao queima a lan tao facilmente como a nano. podem comprar um otimo equipamento sem falar no preço.

----------


## 1929

> estou usando o mesmo em modo ap, como cliente nao indico mas ele em modo ap e no cliente uma boa antena de grade se consegue sinal acima de 60 e ping de 1 a 2 ms um otimo equipamento , detale realmente tem os 400 mw e outro detale antena de 14 db contra 10 da nano, e fora o detale que nao queima a lan tao facilmente como a nano. podem comprar um otimo equipamento sem falar no preço.


Como é mesmo esse negócio de queimar a Lan?
É tão comum assim, pois já vi outros dizerem o mesmo.
E tem algum meio de proteger?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

o errado do nano é que não tem como entrar com a fonte direto nele acho que é por isso que queima.

----------


## Pedro0278

> estou usando o mesmo em modo ap, como cliente nao indico mas ele em modo ap e no cliente uma boa antena de grade se consegue sinal acima de 60 e ping de 1 a 2 ms um otimo equipamento , detale realmente tem os 400 mw e outro detale antena de 14 db contra 10 da nano, e fora o detale que nao queima a lan tao facilmente como a nano. podem comprar um otimo equipamento sem falar no preço.


Como é isso? voce esta usando no modo AP e nao recomenda como cliente? voce sabia que o maior uso do processador é no modo AP?

Se um radio funciona bem como AP entao ele vai funcionar melhor ainda como cliente.

Rapazes... eu ja to vendo diversos esquemas dessas nanostations Tabajara pela internet.

Se pegarmos um radio e montarmos uma antena biquad ou daquelas que tem um monte de esquema na internet e colarmos com cola quente ou outra na tampa da caixa e fechar tudo, ficara do mesmo jeito.

Ja vi que esses radios nao tem nada de especial a nao ser a integracao de todos os componentes.

----------


## rafaeltdk

o problema de usar em modo cliente e a abertura dela e muito maior que a de grade, ocazionando de buscar mais interferencias , mas levando em conta d processamento, sabemos que usar um radio deste com mais de 15 clientes complica, isso ja seria para algo de maior investimento, mas um radinho de menos de 200 reais com antena segurando 15 clientes esta bem servido, isso simultaneo.

----------


## 1929

Tem razão. Eles poderiam projetar uma versão com antena de angulo menor para uso cliente mais eficiente.

----------


## Gustavinho

Então mais o que eu acho que o ideal do uso deste equipamento seria usa-lo nos clientes em modo Client ISP.

nao como AP.....

Se for isso vale a pena não vale?

Ah outra duvida....ele fica muito grande instalado no cliente???

----------


## Pedro0278

> o problema de usar em modo cliente e a abertura dela e muito maior que a de grade, ocazionando de buscar mais interferencias , mas levando em conta d processamento, sabemos que usar um radio deste com mais de 15 clientes complica, isso ja seria para algo de maior investimento, mas um radinho de menos de 200 reais com antena segurando 15 clientes esta bem servido, isso simultaneo.


É verdade

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

oi, tambem comprei um para testes, vamos ver, ele realmente e um rtl comum..

desculpas pelas fotos, o celular e uma cacaca e pouca lus..

bom para clientes perto, e com bõa visada, tranquilo....

----------


## alamdias

> Ok!
> Mas alguém pode confirmar se ele realmente tem 400mw hardware para poder competir com os nanostaions?


Nossa, sem querer criar polêmica e brigas.. mas essa coisa de 400mw me cansa cada dia mais... 

camarada só se preocupa com potencia, potencia e potencia.... credo.. onde esse mundo vai parar....

----------


## Gustavinho

Quem ja ta usando ele o que tem mais a dizer sobre o equipamento???

----------


## kryseck

> Nossa, sem querer criar polêmica e brigas.. mas essa coisa de 400mw me cansa cada dia mais... 
> 
> camarada só se preocupa com potencia, potencia e potencia.... credo.. onde esse mundo vai parar....


Então...sem querer criar polêmica e brigas...por acaso vc saber para qual finalidade pretendo usá-lo?!?!

Acho q não...então não me venha dizer q com 63mw em ambos os lados conseguirei um link com throughput excelente em 12Km !!!

----------


## 1929

> Então...sem querer criar polêmica e brigas...por acaso vc saber para qual finalidade pretendo usá-lo?!?!
> 
> Acho q não...então não me venha dizer q com 63mw em ambos os lados conseguirei um link com throughput excelente em 12Km !!!


Amigão, em 12km pode até conseguir. Dê inicialmente preferencia para antenas de alto ganho com os 63mw.Vai dar um link mais limpo.
Daí, você vai levantando aos poucos a potencia e vai observar que quando chegar nos 400mw vai ficar pior o link

----------


## alamdias

> Amigão, em 12km pode até conseguir. Dê inicialmente preferencia para antenas de alto ganho com os 63mw.Vai dar um link mais limpo.
> Daí, você vai levantando aos poucos a potencia e vai observar que quando chegar nos 400mw vai ficar pior o link


Eu preciso falar mais alguma coisa ?

Creio que de início, seria um pouco mais interessante, se estiver preocupado com a qualidade do enlace, tentar fazê-lo em 5.8ghz. 

Abraços

----------


## scnet

falando desse kozumi, no datasheet dele fala em abertura de 30 graus, alguem pode confirmar se ele term abertura de 60 ou 30 graus?

----------


## 1929

> falando desse kozumi, no datasheet dele fala em abertura de 30 graus, alguem pode confirmar se ele term abertura de 60 ou 30 graus?


Procura pelo Alexsuarezferreira. Ele hoje me disse que está usando como cliente e é muito bom.
Tudo prontinho, a instalação fica muito rápida.
Só não falamos sobre a abertura do lóbulo de irradiação.
Acho que vou procurar por estes para cliente também.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Procura pelo Alexsuarezferreira. Ele hoje me disse que está usando como cliente e é muito bom.
> Tudo prontinho, a instalação fica muito rápida.
> Só não falamos sobre a abertura do lóbulo de irradiação.
> Acho que vou procurar por estes para cliente também.


uepa, ja que mandarão falar com migo, apareço aqui espontaneamente hehe..

seguinte, eu nao testei o grão de abertura dele, mas acredito ( posso estar falando bobagem) que deva ser de 60° mas nao tenho nada que prove isso...

mas pelo sistema que a antena e, acho que devera dar pelo menos 60°

----------


## elvisleal

Pessoal comprei 20 peças do mesmo hoje e já vou começar a fazer os testes amanhã, vou colocar um deles na ksa de um cliente à +/- uns 4km de distância da minha pop que esta equipada com uma RB600a e 2 pares de antenas Hyperlink de 14dbi com polarização horizontal trabalhando com uma potência TX Power de no máximo 15dBm (em 1Mbps) e 12dBm (em 11 e 5,5Mbps) os cartões da Router são Router Board R-52H trabalhando em "B", Lembrando que a visada e totalmente limpa entre os dois pontos. Assim que tiver os resultados vou postar aqui nesse tópico.

Caso queira saber mais alguma informação por favor pergunte!

Forte Abraço a todos 
t+

----------


## 1929

Onde comprou e quanto pagou?

----------


## Gustavinho

> Pessoal comprei 20 peças do mesmo hoje e já vou começar a fazer os testes amanhã, vou colocar um deles na ksa de um cliente à +/- uns 4km de distância da minha pop que esta equipada com uma RB600a e 2 pares de antenas Hyperlink de 14dbi com polarização horizontal trabalhando com uma potência TX Power de no máximo 15dBm (em 1Mbps) e 12dBm (em 11 e 5,5Mbps) os cartões da Router são Router Board R-52H trabalhando em "B", Lembrando que a visada e totalmente limpa entre os dois pontos. Assim que tiver os resultados vou postar aqui nesse tópico.
> 
> Caso queira saber mais alguma informação por favor pergunte!
> 
> Forte Abraço a todos 
> t+


Opa amigo poste os resultados...pois estou montando uma infra igual a sua só que com antenas da EMCTEST......... e pretendo atender clientes com este kit.

vlw

----------


## ATINHALB

Alguém já atualizou o FIRMWARE dele pra WAPPRO ou APROUTER?

----------


## wisp1688

> Quem ja ta usando ele o que tem mais a dizer sobre o equipamento???


Instalei 50 pecas. Comprei por R$ 185 na Linkteck. O AirForceOne 2 e realmente 400mW pois vem com um amplificador de potencia no chip. Esta funcionando perfeitamente. Alem disso vem com 2 portas POE. Se for comparar com o Nanostation2 e bem mais barato e tem os mesmos resultados, se for comparar com os kit ensamblados e muito melhor. Pelo custo/beneficio e a melhor opcao que tem.

----------


## 1929

> Instalei 50 pecas. Comprei por R$ 185 na Linkteck. O AirForceOne 2 e realmente 400mW pois vem com um amplificador de potencia no chip. Esta funcionando perfeitamente. Alem disso vem com 2 portas POE. Se for comparar com o Nanostation2 e bem mais barato e tem os mesmos resultados, se for comparar com os kit ensamblados e muito melhor. Pelo custo/beneficio e a melhor opcao que tem.



Só está faltando a homologação dele. Pois mesmo nos clientes a Anatel gosta de dar uma conferida.
Me disseram na Linkteck que estavam providenciando.

Quanto a potencia, acho que ele é chipset 8186.
Qualquer aumento de potencia traz tudo aquilo que não se quer: ruídos.
Deixa ele até o máximo de 100 mw que o rendimento deve ser maior.
E um que eu vi já veio com aprouter.

----------


## wisp1688

O distribuidror confirmou que ja esta sendo homolgada pela Anatel. Vai sair a publicacao da homologacao em 30 dias.

----------


## ATINHALB

Alguém já atualizou o FIRMWARE dele pra WAPPRO ou APROUTER?

----------


## 1929

> Alguém já atualizou o FIRMWARE dele pra WAPPRO ou APROUTER?


Ele vem com o Broadband Router. O Aprouter é igualzinho. Só muda a côr.

----------


## ATINHALB

> Ele vem com o Broadband Router. O Aprouter é igualzinho. Só muda a côr.


Sim, 1929....mas ele não tem controle de banda..... :Embarassed:

----------


## 1929

> Sim, 1929....mas ele não tem controle de banda.....


Putz!

Eu só vi por cima no simulador do site. Foi bom avisar. 
Apesar de que faço o controle de bando no MK
Tô de olho nele, esperando a homologação

----------


## Leonardo66

Potencia Ilusória, esse rádio é Real Teck como os outros radinhos, e te falo outra coisa ainda, eu to achando que ele não alcança a mesma coisa que um radinho com antena de grade viu.

----------


## 1929

> Potencia Ilusória, esse rádio é Real Teck como os outros radinhos, e te falo outra coisa ainda, eu to achando que ele não alcança a mesma coisa que um radinho com antena de grade viu.


Sim, é um chipset 8186. Portanto igual a muitos outros.
E concordo que com antena de grade tenha melhor alcance.
Mas para uso como cliente, e principalmente como estou montando aqui, com micro células, ninguém fica longe da torre, então não precisa de grade.

E tem outra, já vem com POE e antena integrada. Facílidade na hora de instalar.
E não sei se os que estão a venda já vem com dois POE. No site do fabricante tem lá a foto com dois POE, no modelo novo.
Tu já imaginou a economia de instalação quando for atender dois vizinhos?

----------


## wisp1688

> Sim, 1929....mas ele não tem controle de banda.....


TEM CONTROLE DE BANDA SIM. ESTOU USANDO 100 CLIENTES COM KOZUMI FUNCIONA MUITO BEM. E MUITO MAIS FACIL E ECONOMICO QUE INSTALAR OS RADIOS KITS.

----------


## wisp1688

> Alguém já atualizou o FIRMWARE dele pra WAPPRO ou APROUTER?


O FIRMWARE ORIGINAL QUE E MUITO COMPLETO. TEM TUDO QUE O WAPPRO E APROUTER TEM. E SENDO QUE O EQUIPO JA VEM COM 400mW DE POTENCIA POR HARDWARE NEM USO MAIS AQUELES FIRMWARE DE 400mW DO APROUTER.

----------


## ATINHALB

> TEM CONTROLE DE BANDA SIM. ESTOU USANDO 100 CLIENTES COM KOZUMI FUNCIONA MUITO BEM. E MUITO MAIS FACIL E ECONOMICO QUE INSTALAR OS RADIOS KITS.


wisp1688, no simulador no site não tem não, a não ser que está vindo com outro firmware, os aparelhos novos.
WLAN Broadband Router

Amarrar MAC ou IP também não tem, Script, etc..... :Itsme:

----------


## netuai

Alguem teria as medidas da antena integrada ao radio kozumi?

----------


## backsubzero

Antena 185 X 185 mm de refletor e 170 X 170 mm de elemento irradiante.

Case externo 255 X 205 X 60 mm sem o suporte para cano.

Impressões iniciais se confirmaram, é um Realtek, como cliente vai muito bem, como ponto a ponto não aguentou trafego pesado, travei o trafego em 6Mb no ponto a ponto e está funcionando normal.

Não tem comparação com NS2 tanto em AP como em SM, ele tem preço menor "R$187,00", porem é mais sensivel a ruidos externos, percebi que a opção turbo deixa a conexão menos estavel ainda.

Minha ideia adquirindo esse lote foi substituir alguns NS2 para dar um destino melhor a eles, e fazer um ponto a ponto para um cliente em especifico, vai servir, mais não acredito que eu compre mais um lote...

Uma observação interessante, ele já tem dissipador de calor, igual ao novo da aquario, até achei que o fabricante da PCB era o mesmo, mais não é.

Eu troquei um firmware para ver o que acontecia, e me dei mau, tive muito trabalho para retornar ao original, o que ocorre é que a placa "conforme anexo" é uma 5 LAN modificada, foi removido 3 LAN, 1WAN e a 3 4 LAN, não sei se foi isso mais como a placa era muito proxima a do edimax eu arrisquei o AProuter 6.1, ainda bem que não perdi a licença, pq não cheguei a gerar ela...

----------


## elvisleal

> Pessoal comprei 20 peças do mesmo hoje e já vou começar a fazer os testes amanhã, vou colocar um deles na ksa de um cliente à +/- uns 4km de distância da minha pop que esta equipada com uma RB600a e 2 pares de antenas Hyperlink de 14dbi com polarização horizontal trabalhando com uma potência TX Power de no máximo 15dBm (em 1Mbps) e 12dBm (em 11 e 5,5Mbps) os cartões da Router são Router Board R-52H trabalhando em "B", Lembrando que a visada e totalmente limpa entre os dois pontos. Assim que tiver os resultados vou postar aqui nesse tópico.
> 
> Caso queira saber mais alguma informação por favor pergunte!
> 
> Forte Abraço a todos 
> t+


Boa Noite a todos, como prometi os resultados aqui estão, fiz o teste descrito acima na torre trabalhando com distribuição de sinal na horizontal, obtive os seguintes resultados em 3,8Km

Mikrotik:
Signal Strengt : -72dBm
Signal To Noise: 15dBm
Ack. Timeout: 30us

Teste Feito na casa do cliente:
Sinal no Kozumi: 51%
Potência: 20dBm
Modo de Operação: Client isp
Trabalhando em: B
Teste de Ping: Max: 387ms Min: <1ms Méd: 35ms (50 enviados e 48 recebidos)

Obeservações, no momento da medição estava chuvendo muito forte com muitas rajadas de vento, por esse motivo tivemos que abandonar os teste e não teve como fazer o pocisionamento mais preciso da Antena, voltaremos amanhã para terminar o serviço.

Caso tenha mais alguma pergunta, por favor "pergunte"

Agradeço a todos

Boa Noite.

----------


## elvisleal

> Antena 185 X 185 mm de refletor e 170 X 170 mm de elemento irradiante.
> 
> Case externo 255 X 205 X 60 mm sem o suporte para cano.
> 
> Impressões iniciais se confirmaram, é um Realtek, como cliente vai muito bem, como ponto a ponto não aguentou trafego pesado, travei o trafego em 6Mb no ponto a ponto e está funcionando normal.
> 
> Não tem comparação com NS2 tanto em AP como em SM, ele tem preço menor "R$187,00", porem é mais sensivel a ruidos externos, percebi que a opção turbo deixa a conexão menos estavel ainda.
> 
> Minha ideia adquirindo esse lote foi substituir alguns NS2 para dar um destino melhor a eles, e fazer um ponto a ponto para um cliente em especifico, vai servir, mais não acredito que eu compre mais um lote...
> ...


Amigo concordo com você, é um ótimo rádio como client, ainda não fiz teste em um ponto a ponto, mais acho que ele não tem muita capacidade para aguentar um com qualidade, pois realmente quando o tráfego aumente ele fica muito sensivél à travar, os teste que fiz com ele em "B" ele se saiu muito bem. Mais com certeza ele não é comparavel com a NS2.

----------


## marcelomg

Amigos um ponto importante que muitos não estão levando em consideração é a sensibilidade de RX, muito mais importante que potência.
Outro detalhe é a qualidade e estabilidade do CPU, vamos aos dados:
Nano:
CPU Atheros
RX em 11 mb -92 dBm
Airforce One 2
CPU Realtek
RX em 11 mb -80 dBm

Ai tirem suas conclusões de o que cada um faz quando o sinal chega baixo?

O Airforce One 2 seria interessante a um valor inferior a 150 R$

----------


## 1929

> Amigos um ponto importante que muitos não estão levando em consideração é a sensibilidade de RX, muito mais importante que potência.
> Outro detalhe é a qualidade e estabilidade do CPU, vamos aos dados:
> Nano:
> CPU Atheros
> RX em 11 mb -92 dBm
> Airforce One 2
> CPU Realtek
> RX em 11 mb -80 dBm
> 
> ...


Se é -80 em 11 então em modo G deve ser menos sensivel ainda.
Vou dar uma conferida pois este detalhe é muito importante.
Bem lembrado.

----------


## telworld

Quem quer ter bom preço em radio é só cotar aqui pronta entrega [Vendo] Nano station2 e Nano5

----------


## alamdias

> Boa Noite a todos, como prometi os resultados aqui estão, fiz o teste descrito acima na torre trabalhando com distribuição de sinal na horizontal, obtive os seguintes resultados em 3,8Km
> 
> Mikrotik:
> Signal Strengt : -72dBm
> Signal To Noise: 15dBm
> Ack. Timeout: 30us
> 
> Teste Feito na casa do cliente:
> Sinal no Kozumi: 51%
> ...


Até que para as condições dos testes, tá bão... to querendo comprar.. onde compro com preço bom, recebo diariamente promoções no mail, mas devo ter apagado.

Abraços

----------


## 1929

> Até que para as condições dos testes, tá bão... to querendo comprar.. onde compro com preço bom, recebo diariamente promoções no mail, mas devo ter apagado.
> 
> Abraços


Linkteck Wireless - Redes sem fio, antenas, roteadores e produtos wireless

185,00 a vista para minimo de 10 peças.

Só não sei se já é o modelo novo com dois POEs.

----------


## Gustavinho

2 PoEs ???

e qual seria a necessidade do outro?

----------


## 1929

> 2 PoEs ???
> 
> e qual seria a necessidade do outro?


Segundo o site do fabricante, seria para dois usuários acessarem o radio, pois com o POE, se um desligar na casa dele, o vizinho que estiver ligado no mesmo rádio, vai conectar normalmente, enquanto que se for um só poe pode acontecer de um desligar tudo e o outro não acessar.
Dá uma olhada no site deles que tem um esquema explicando.

Kozumi_Home

----------


## CleanUpFoz

Alguém sabe dizer se esse Kozumi trabalha com 11 ou 14 canais ???
Um grande abraço à todos.

----------


## rafaeltdk

sim trabalha tanto com 11 como com 14 canais.

----------


## CleanUpFoz

Não consegui encontrar onde muda para 14 canais, porque o que peguei para testes só trabalhava com 11 canais.
Um grande abraço e obrigado pela resposta colega.

----------


## 1929

> Não consegui encontrar onde muda para 14 canais, porque o que peguei para testes só trabalhava com 11 canais.
> Um grande abraço e obrigado pela resposta colega.


Voce deve ir em wireless e sub menu Básico e escolher a região.

----------


## wisp1688

> Até que para as condições dos testes, tá bão... to querendo comprar.. onde compro com preço bom, recebo diariamente promoções no mail, mas devo ter apagado.
> 
> Abraços


Pode compra com Linkteck, American Satellite, Novanetwork ou Coletek

----------


## ATINHALB

> Putz!
> 
> Eu só vi por cima no simulador do site. Foi bom avisar. 
> Apesar de que faço o controle de bando no MK
> Tô de olho nele, esperando a homologação


1929, bom dia!!!

Sobre a atualização, pode atualizar sim, ele realmente é RTL8186, o firmware que usei foi o Wappro 4.1 MOD4, esse MOD é pra 5 portas genérico. :Joyman:

----------


## tmelooliveira

Como funciona a polaridade dele?
É como o nanostation que você pode mudar??

Grato

Tiago

----------


## 1929

> Como funciona a polaridade dele?
> É como o nanostation que você pode mudar??
> 
> Grato
> 
> Tiago


Boa pergunta. No WapPro ou Aprouter não tem esta opção.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Pessoal vi nos posts anteriores gente com antena na horizontal que comprou esse aparelho... pode me dizer se esta funcionando???

abraço

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal vi nos posts anteriores gente com antena na horizontal que comprou esse aparelho... pode me dizer se esta funcionando???
> 
> abraço


Outra dúvida: diz nas especificações que ele tem suporte para POE, mas vem o POE junto com o rádio ou tem que comprar separado.
No caso do Nano o poe acompanha.

----------


## elvisleal

> Como funciona a polaridade dele?
> É como o nanostation que você pode mudar??
> 
> Grato
> 
> Tiago


Amigo umas das coisas ruins dele é que a polarização dele é Vertical e Horizontal, isso causa muito ruido. Pois hoje em dia a maioria das pessoas como "eu", estão trabalhando com a polaridade em horizontal para fugir dos ruídos causados por congestionamento da polarização vertical,o Kozumi aceita as duas simultaneamente, por isso não importa se a polaridade esta na vertical ou na horizontal, vai pegar ruido do mesmo jeito.

----------


## elvisleal

> Outra dúvida: diz nas especificações que ele tem suporte para POE, mas vem o POE junto com o rádio ou tem que comprar separado.
> No caso do Nano o poe acompanha.


Amigo, comprei na American Satélite, e já veio completo com "um" P.O.E, lembrando que as duas portas LAN dele são P.O.E, e ele pode ter dois P.O.Es simultaneos, Bom para quem instala para dois vizinhos com o mesmo , não vai ser necessário o Kozumi ficar ligado direto para atender os dois em horários diferentes.

----------


## 1929

> Amigo umas das coisas ruins dele é que a polarização dele é Vertical e Horizontal, isso causa muito ruido. Pois hoje em dia a maioria das pessoas como "eu", estão trabalhando com a polaridade em horizontal para fugir dos ruídos causados por congestionamento da polarização vertical,o Kozumi aceita as duas simultaneamente, por isso não importa se a polaridade esta na vertical ou na horizontal, vai pegar ruido do mesmo jeito.


Caraca, ísto deve dar um nó mesmo.
O firmware dele permite medir o ruído? E isso não deixa o sinal instável? Perda de pacotes, etc.. etc..
Eu também uso pol horizontal. Para voce ter uma idéia, entre uma torre e outra minha, tem outra de um concorrente com 4 paineis TSM, e cartões ubiquiti.
Meus naninhos trabalham que é uma beleza, pois o sinal do concorrente fica entre -70 a -80dbm.
E o noise fica -95dbm.
A polarização dos nanos funciona mesmo.




> Amigo, comprei na American Satélite, e já veio completo com "um" P.O.E, lembrando que as duas portas LAN dele são P.O.E, e ele pode ter dois P.O.Es simultaneos, Bom para quem instala para dois vizinhos com o mesmo , não vai ser necessário o Kozumi ficar ligado direto para atender os dois em horários diferentes.


Vê só, nem tudo é perfeito. Este lance dos dois POEs é genial, mas não supera a deficiencia da polarização.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Opa, após ter a resposta que eles trabalhavam na horizontal, (estou indo pelo amigo ja que tudo que tem na internet diz que é vertical)..

Comprei 10 peças, chegam amanha 29-05..

Após testar coloco minha experiencia aqui...
Paguei R$160,00 a peça...

Muito abaixo do que eu estava pagando nos nanos..

Voltaremos!

----------


## claudemirnetlink

> Opa, após ter a resposta que eles trabalhavam na horizontal, (estou indo pelo amigo ja que tudo que tem na internet diz que é vertical)..
> 
> Comprei 10 peças, chegam amanha 29-05..
> 
> Após testar coloco minha experiencia aqui...
> Paguei R$160,00 a peça...
> 
> Muito abaixo do que eu estava pagando nos nanos..
> 
> Voltaremos!


Poderia dizer onde comprou ?

----------


## 1929

> Opa, após ter a resposta que eles trabalhavam na horizontal, (estou indo pelo amigo ja que tudo que tem na internet diz que é vertical)..
> 
> Comprei 10 peças, chegam amanha 29-05..
> 
> Após testar coloco minha experiencia aqui...
> Paguei R$160,00 a peça...
> 
> Muito abaixo do que eu estava pagando nos nanos..
> 
> Voltaremos!


 
O melhor preço que eu tinha era 185,00. Conseguiu com NF?

----------


## yondaime

o unico bom dele é o 2x PoE, porem se ver na placa lá deve ter como fazer isso em qualquer rádio pois pelo que se percebe é o mesmo rádio que o da edimax gilink etc etc..

um rádio edimax hoje sai R$99,00 + 50 da antena + R$13 PoE + R$15 cx hermetica
e fica fino :}

eu sei que é muito mais simples a instalação de um nano ou uma cpe nesse tipo,
se esse for o caso, tem umas antenas patch da kodama rodando nesses fornecedores, se nao me engano 49R$ é daquelas tipo da proxim, 
só comprar ela, jogar o radinho lá dentro , pregar ele certinho, passar os cabos e o poe, -de 160R$ você faz sua CPE! sem contar que só o radinho OEM sem carcaça sai a R$70 no PY! 

apenas uma opnião.. nada contra quem quer comprar o que for.

Abraços e sorte pra todos.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Opa, em relação ao preço que paguei é com nota baixa, assim como faz Linkteck...

Acredito que a pessoa que vende pra mim deve importar direto (seja la de onde for).. para ter um preço assim...

Mais detalhes sobre isso manda uma MP..

PS.: os meus redinhos iam chegar sexta, mas não consegui buscar em Porto alegre.. agora so para terça :S

Saudações Tiago

----------


## gzanatta00

esse kozumi tem duas antenas? uma horizontal e outra vertical??

se for duas e tiver jeito de tirar uma, no meu caso a vertical iria tirar!

bem q a edimar podia ter pensado um pouquinho mais e feito um esquema desse tipo:
a antena ter um polaridade somente! dai conforme sua utilizaao do kara gira la dentro e pronto! se acaso nao der para fazer via software

pq se tiver as duas polaridades fico com as nanos mesmo pagando mais!

----------


## tmelooliveira

> esse kozumi tem duas antenas? uma horizontal e outra vertical??
> 
> se for duas e tiver jeito de tirar uma, no meu caso a vertical iria tirar!
> 
> bem q a edimar podia ter pensado um pouquinho mais e feito um esquema desse tipo:
> a antena ter um polaridade somente! dai conforme sua utilizaao do kara gira la dentro e pronto! se acaso nao der para fazer via software
> 
> pq se tiver as duas polaridades fico com as nanos mesmo pagando mais!


Não, ele tem somente uma antena, mas pega de tudo que é lado... os meus chegaram hoje...

Vou instalar 5 hoje a tarde e 3 amanha, 2 eu vou mandar pro 1929 pra ele testar la..

Depois digo aqui o que eu achei dos bixinho.. tanto na horizontal quanto na vertical..

A minha primeira impressão foi de susto, pois to acostumado com os nanos e ele é muito maior, alem de ter um acabamento pior (lógico)..

Abraço,

----------


## tmelooliveira

E ai pessoal, não consegui instalar os 8 como tinha pretendido, mas vou resumir o que eu achei após instalar 6.

1 - A polarização dele é VERTICAL!! pega o sinal das horizontais muiiiito baixo, assim como o nano pega quando setado em vertical.
2 - NÃO se pode comparar nem um pouco com nanostation, a sensibilidade do nano, e o sistema anti ruido não tem comparação.
3 - Instalei em um cliente a 2 km do pop, e me surpreendi com pings de 4ms (até meu servidor que passa por um ptp 5.8), mas ao instalar em um cliente perto (800mts) ele se saiu muiiito mal. Quando funcionava pingava em 1000ms, ainda não sei o motivo, mas acredito que seja uma questão de ruido, ou uma zona de fresnel muito ampla!
4 - A todos que instalarem, diminuam a potencia (isso sempre eh bom fazer), mas esse rádio na potencia que vem pre configurada (26db) so cria ruido, eu setei todos a 16 e ta tudo legal.
5 - A configuração é simples assim como o firmware (os "normalzinho" dos realtek).
Conclusão: Até este momento, estou satisfeito com o produto pelo seu custo benefício, mas não podemos comprar ele com o nanostation, e na verdade nem posso julgar ele com a ou 2 dias de uso nos clientes, mas prometo que vou estudar mais ele, e sempre postar aqui o que acho interessante..

PS.: Aguardo os testes do amigo 1929 !!

SAudações,

Tiago

----------


## kryseck

Amigo, onde você conseguiu a 160,00 pois compro com a Linkteck e saí por 185,00 já em nota baixa e para 10 unidades acima?

----------


## scnet

Tenho vários rodando, nao mais que 10 dias... mas realmente eles são vertical e pela informação 30graus de abertura, tanto na vertical como na horizontal... nesse ponto a impressão é que funciona nos dois sentidos. Tenho algumas instaladas em torre na horizontal e funcionou com sinal muito bom, ja em outros paineis praticamente nem pegava sinal. Como não fui eu quem instalei não sei descrever exatamente a situacao em que nao funcionaram na horizontal. Melhor se tivesse abertura de 15 ou 20 graus para evitar maiores interferências. Eles tem se desempenhado muito bem e a antena por sinal apresenta um bom ganho pelos 14dbi informado.
Essa de funcionar com os 2 poes em simultaneo me chamou a atenção... vou fazer o teste pra ver se realmente funciona.Alternativa boa para 2 usuarios na mesma antena. Se comparar ao nano ele fica atras com certeza, agora comparando a um trambolho de antena... caixa... o kozumi fica bem apresentavel e prático para instalar. Dentre as inúmeras opções de equipamentos hoje realmente é dificil termos uma receita de bolo. Para cada situação existe o equipamento que melhor se apresentará como solução.

Sds
Vanderlei
SCNet Internet Provider
 :Dito:

----------


## 1929

Instalar na horizontal também foi a primeira idéia que me veio na mente. Mas como ainda não tenho os meus, fico na dúvida quanto ao isolamento de umidade, colocando na horizontal.

----------


## ATINHALB

Pessoal....é o seguinte: o kOZUMI vem de fábrica na polarização vertical, mas podê-se trocá-la para horizontal....é só abrir, ele é todo de encaixe, a antena é parafusada, retirar os parafusos e girá-la, pronto, vai ficar na horinzontal......

----------


## ATINHALB

Se preferirem, ja manda o cara do suporte fazer o serviço, já chega pra vc na horizontal.....Na linkTeck foi o lugar mais barato que achei......181,00 para mínimo de 10 peças / 186,00 preço normal.

----------


## telworld

Pessoal tou com oferta de nano2 e nano5 ...cotacão [email protected]

----------


## tmelooliveira

> Se preferirem, ja manda o cara do suporte fazer o serviço, já chega pra vc na horizontal.....Na linkTeck foi o lugar mais barato que achei......181,00 para mínimo de 10 peças / 186,00 preço normal.



Amigo, se puder posta um tutorial de como virar ele para horizontal, estou com um aberto na minha frente e não vejo maneira, pois ele tem vários pontos plasticos de fixação, solda no pigtail, e o painel não é quadrado, ele eh retangular o que impossibilida o "virar".



EDIÇÃO: Consegui virar, peço desculpa pelo post, para quem quer tentar, é só tirar dois parafusos que tem ligando a base da antena as costas da placa do rádio, girar todo o painel (parte plastica fica solta) e colocar os parafusos em outra furação.
É simples saber se esta na horizontal ou vertical pois existe um espaço arredondado no meio de um dos lados, quando este estiver para cima ou para baixo olhando o rádio em "pé" ele esta na vertical, quando de lado esta na horizontal.

Agora so me resta testar ele amanha pela manha ver se vai mudar alguma coisa!!

Tomara... pois minhas bases são tudo verticais, e tive que colocar uma omni para atender esses clientes dos Kozumi...

Sucesso a todos...

Tiago

Tnks,

Tiago

----------


## tmelooliveira

Ai pessoal, fiz a troca da polarização e realmente funciona!!

O sinal das verticais caiu e os das horizontais ficou muiiito bom!

Me lembrou muito a troca no software do nano!

Abraços!

----------


## Projeto_Destino

amigo estamos usando a kozumi aki e o teste que fizemos foi com 3km meio sem visada e com 55 de sinal nela esta pingando a 11 e 20 ms no maximo setado com 23dbm e com 11mbps cravados e compramos ela aki por 199 reais e vcs quiserem nós pegamos a repesentação e temos bastante em estoque qq coisa [email protected]digitalwireless.com.br ou pelo site. te mais

----------


## kepsmoreira

Olá pessoal, um amigo me disse que usa esse AP Overtek e tem bom resultado, mas como não conheço e não achei quase nada sobre ele na internet queria saber se alguém conhece/usa esse AP que é parecido com o Kozumi. Segue abaixo o link com a sua descrição:

Access Point Overtek OT-2615 ::. Equipamentos para internet


Vou ver com meu amigo o preço e onde ele compra.

----------


## ATINHALB

> Olá pessoal, um amigo me disse que usa esse AP Overtek e tem bom resultado, mas como não conheço e não achei quase nada sobre ele na internet queria saber se alguém conhece/usa esse AP que é parecido com o Kozumi. Segue abaixo o link com a sua descrição:
> 
> Access Point Overtek OT-2615 ::. Equipamentos para internet
> 
> 
> Vou ver com meu amigo o preço e onde ele compra.


 :Proud: kepsmoreira, blz? ele é identico ao KOZUMI, mesma coisa.... esses AP's são como placas de vídeo NVÍDIA, coloca-se somente a marca, o fabricante é o mesmo, vai aparecer mais e o preço vai baixar, tomara..... mais uma boa opção!!!!! :Fisheye:

----------


## kepsmoreira

Sou leigo total do assunto POE, o que precisa pra usa-lo, basta comprar um cabo PoE e ligar no ap e no computador? ou tem restrição de equipamento que funcione com POE?

Grato.

----------


## 1929

Coisa mais simples. Tu conecta um cabo onde diz POe e a outra ponta no rádio. Conecta a fonte e pronto. Se quiser entrar via cabo de rede nele, é só conectar outro cabo onde diz Lan, e a outra ponta no PC.
Depois que conheci o POE não quero outra coisa. Fica muito simples a instalação.
Este modelo tem fonte de 48V 400mA. Mas não diz nada se tem duas entradas POE. O Kozumi tem.

----------


## kepsmoreira

> Coisa mais simples. Tu conecta um cabo onde diz POe e a outra ponta no rádio. Conecta a fonte e pronto. Se quiser entrar via cabo de rede nele, é só conectar outro cabo onde diz Lan, e a outra ponta no PC.
> Depois que conheci o POE não quero outra coisa. Fica muito simples a instalação.
> Este modelo tem fonte de 48V 400mA. Mas não diz nada se tem duas entradas POE. O Kozumi tem.


Melhor compra o Kozumi então né. No meu caso vou usar para cliente com 1 km de distancia, tbm tenho clitentes proximo a torre com 50 mts de distancia, qual equipamento utilizar neste caso?

----------


## AyronM

Olá Pessoal, 

sou distribuidor do rádio overtek. (do mesmo fabricante do Kozumi)
O Rádio é o mesmo. Mesmo chipset, mesma caixa hermértica.
Estava lendo os posts e vi várias dúvidas quanto as portas deste rádio.
(Em anexo tem as fotos dele.)
Ele tem (01) uma porta WAN e (04) quatro portas LAN.
Somente a LAN 1 possui PoE. e 03 entradas normais.
Ele vem de fábrica com a polarização vertical. Mas dá pra virar a placa
para trabalhar na horizontal.

Visite nossa página: Access Point Overtek OT-2615 ::. Equipamentos para internet

Dúvidas estou a disposição.
Ayron

----------


## Não Registrado

Olha o simulador!!!

WLAN Broadband Router


fala com o Marcos que ele tem a preço super interessante...

[email protected]

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola Ayrton M

Este produto que esta mostrando eh a versao 1 do radio Kozumi, na versao 2 a placa dele foi mudada e so tem 2 saidas LAN com as duas funcionando como POE. Mudou tambem o desenho do harware e acredito que ai esta a mudanca da potencia para 400mW. A antena eh a mesma para as duas versoes.
Outras duvidas que tambem vi nos post foi a distancia, no site da Kozumi fala em 3 milhas, isso significa quase 5 km.
Sou tambem distribuidor desse produto e em alguns dias o site do fabricante entra no ar. ( www.wisprouter.com.br ). Nossos produtos devem chegar ate a quinzena de Julho e alguns provedores de nossa area ja estao testando e nos falando suas primeiras impressoes.
Com certeza o mercado vai se consolidar neste tipo de conjunto (antena, radio, caixa, POE ) e isso so faz profissionalizar mais ainda os provedores Brasileiros.

Qualquer duvida, podem me adicionar no msn ([email protected]) ou postar sua duvidas aqui no Underlinux.

----------


## izaufernandes

Já tem alguma empresa homologando ele? Seria fundamental, sem homologação não dá, só pra gatonet.

----------


## MaxAdriano

mt bom pessoal, acompanhei todo o topico,tenho alguns nano na minha rede, e acheio maximo o desempenho, mas pelo preço mandei vir algumas unidades do airforce tambem para testes...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

e para atender distan,cias curtas como 80 metros por exemplo......ele não presta?

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola Fernando

Sim, claro. Vai funcionar muito bem nesta distancia.
Recomendo baixar um pouco a potencia. Vai funcionar muito bem.

Se precisar de mais informacoes, estou a disposicao.

Meus contatos estao abaixo e meu MSN [email protected] 

Em referencia a perguntas anteriores, ja mandamos para empresa credenciada a a ANATEL e o processo de homologacao ja esta em andamento. Em breve postaremos o link.

----------


## wisp1688

> Já tem alguma empresa homologando ele? Seria fundamental, sem homologação não dá, só pra gatonet.


 
O Kozumi Air Force One 2 ja esta Homologado pela Anatel. O numero do certificado Anatel e: 0780-09-5240

----------


## 1929

> O Kozumi Air Force One 2 ja esta Homologado pela Anatel. O numero do certificado Anatel e: 0780-09-5240


Só não achei o solicitante da homologação.
Quero comprar. Sabe quem homologou?

----------


## wisp1688

A empresa que homologou e Coletek. COLETEK

----------


## davidy1688

esta a 175 R$ na Link Teck, muito bom preco eu acho

----------


## davidy1688

tb ele tem 2 porta Poe, ainda tem regulador de voltagem, soporta ate 24 v, pra evitar que as portas se queime

----------


## wisp1688

as portas POE suporta ate 48V.

----------


## Não Registrado

ola pessoal eu vendo estes aparelhos da kozumi, que por sinal é excelente, 

tenho amplificador, adaptador e o air force one 2

.::TAGA INFORMÁTICA::.

----------


## 1929

> ola pessoal eu vendo estes aparelhos da kozumi, que por sinal é excelente, 
> 
> tenho amplificador, adaptador e o air force one 2
> 
> .::TAGA INFORMÁTICA::.


O pessoal vai cair em cima de você, com estes amplificadores, hehehe!!!
"tamo" fazendo uma campanha contra amplificador.

Agora, o Air Force, é um doce para instalar, assim como os Nano. Os seus Air Force já estão com selo de homologação? Valor?

----------


## macke

[tenho uma kozumi one force2...ela tem 2 saidas de cabo de redes..uma esta ligado em meu pc e a outra queria ligar no pc do meu vizinho...mas num consigo conectar no outro pc...a net é via a radio néé e eles nao liberam para outro oc..como eu configuro o outro pc para receber a mesma net q eu??

----------


## 1929

Não recebe.

Senão ficava muito fácil. Um faz assinatura e a vizinhança toda desfruta.
O caminho é voce entrar em contato com o provedor e providenciar outra assinatura. Talvêz até consiga uma negociação mais favorável na instalação pelo fato de já ter o rádio Kozumi que permite as duas conexões. Mas das duas assinaturas não escapa.
Senão o provedor quebra. Tu sabe quanto custa um link dedicado próprio para distribuir sinal de internet? É coisa de 1400 a 2000 reais o mega, dependendo da região.
Então, nem pense em falar mal do provedor, pois o investimento que ele faz não é nada baixo.
Vamos valorizar os provedores independentes que absorvem a maior parte do tráfego no Brasil.

----------


## scnet

Compartilhar internet é crime previsto em lei e ainda seu provedor pode cobrar indenização caso vc compartilhe ilegalmente internet. 

Certa vez eu li um texto que dizia algo assim:

Energia el'etrica você pega do vizinho? agua voce faz gato?

Porqque internet todo mundo acha que pode pegar do vizinho e n'ao pagar nada!!!

Gente,, as empresas pagam seus impostos e ta na hora do povo parar de querer dar uma de espertinho. Contrate um provedor de internet e pronto!

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Compartilhar internet é crime previsto em lei e ainda seu provedor pode cobrar indenização caso vc compartilhe ilegalmente internet. 
> 
> Certa vez eu li um texto que dizia algo assim:
> 
> Energia el'etrica você pega do vizinho? agua voce faz gato?
> 
> Porqque internet todo mundo acha que pode pegar do vizinho e n'ao pagar nada!!!
> 
> Gente,, as empresas pagam seus impostos e ta na hora do povo parar de querer dar uma de espertinho. Contrate um provedor de internet e pronto!


apoiado!!!

detalhe, ligar energia eletrica para outra residencia não pode, mesmo as duas passando pelo medidor, as duas iriam pagar, agua mesma coisa, internet nem medidor tem né....

----------


## jucylenio

> Não recebe.
> 
> Senão ficava muito fácil. Um faz assinatura e a vizinhança toda desfruta.
> O caminho é voce entrar em contato com o provedor e providenciar outra assinatura. Talvêz até consiga uma negociação mais favorável na instalação pelo fato de já ter o rádio Kozumi que permite as duas conexões. Mas das duas assinaturas não escapa.
> Senão o provedor quebra. Tu sabe quanto custa um link dedicado próprio para distribuir sinal de internet? É coisa de 1400 a 2000 reais o mega, dependendo da região.
> Então, nem pense em falar mal do provedor, pois o investimento que ele faz não é nada baixo.
> Vamos valorizar os provedores independentes que absorvem a maior parte do tráfego no Brasil.


 
Show de bila a tua resposta, a verdade é essa os custos são altos e trabalhar de graça ninguém quer...

----------


## renatocracker

Eu penso que se vc pagou sua conexão e quer dividir com quem quiser esta correto, pq tu pagas por aquilo, mesma coisa se cabar a energia do seu vizinho, vc liga uma estensão na sua casa e joga na casa dele e ja éra. isso tudo é cupa dos puliticos, pq se o link dedicado e as documentações fossem bem mais acessiveis teria uma verdadeira revolução na informação desse pais bastardo. entao quem tem força bora preciona os politicos para sairem do lado dos elitistas da internet nesse pais.

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola a todos

Fiz o comentario de compartilhamento nos topicos anteriores para ser feito pelo PROVEDOR. Claro que os provores tem seu controles, podem colocar um lacre no radio e usarem esse produto para baratear seus custos. Com mais um POE e uma Fonte, o PROVEDOR, podera levar a internet a dois usuarios.

----------


## 1929

> Ola a todos
> 
> Fiz o comentario de compartilhamento nos topicos anteriores para ser feito pelo PROVEDOR. Claro que os provores tem seu controles, podem colocar um lacre no radio e usarem esse produto para baratear seus custos. Com mais um POE e uma Fonte, o PROVEDOR, podera levar a internet a dois usuarios.


 Você pode fazer uma ponte na placa e transformar seus aps em 4 portas POE e aí compartilhar com 4. Fica melhor que o Kozumi neste respeito.
Tem um tutorial que foi postado aqui no forum. A placa do tutorial é de uma só porta, mas voce pode fazer para todas. Não leva 5 minutos.

----------


## Metroid

Li o topico todo...alguem tem noticias da homologação da antena ? qual preço ela será vendida homologada ?

----------


## wimax2

Bom dia sou de S.J. Rio preto e estou no PARA montando Provedor.

Já testei este equipamento e não foi satisfatorio na nossa região.
temperatura alta o Kuzume 200Mw, estava identico
não que dizer que não funcone na tua região
tem que faser teste mesmo. duvias ligue para 94.91526721 :Ciao:

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Li o topico todo...alguem tem noticias da homologação da antena ? qual preço ela será vendida homologada ?


bom me passaram este cod de homologação *0780-09-5294,* mas fiquei na duvida se realmente é homologado, pois segundo o certificado de homologação é para antena integrada de 6 dbi e o kozumi tem antena de 14, ai estaria fora das especificações

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Você pode fazer uma ponte na placa e transformar seus aps em 4 portas POE e aí compartilhar com 4. Fica melhor que o Kozumi neste respeito.
> Tem um tutorial que foi postado aqui no forum. A placa do tutorial é de uma só porta, mas voce pode fazer para todas. Não leva 5 minutos.


Ola 1929, vc sabe se seguindo este método de tranforrmar os apzinho comum em poe, da pra usar aqueles poe injetor, que vem junto dos nano? se é mesmo esquema, positivo no par azul e negativo no par marrom? se sim vo tranforma todos meus aps em poe....
rsrsrs :Tee:

----------


## 1929

> Ola 1929, vc sabe se seguindo este método de tranforrmar os apzinho comum em poe, da pra usar aqueles poe injetor, que vem junto dos nano? se é mesmo esquema, positivo no par azul e negativo no par marrom? se sim vo tranforma todos meus aps em poe....
> rsrsrs


Eu tenho umas placas da Krazer, que já vem com o A POE numa das portas.
Na verdade é uma ponte feita com dois pedacinhos de fios. 
Daí eu repeti a ponte nas outras.
Só que notei que todas as outras portas que não estão em uso ficam muito quente. Tem coisa errada.

Aqui neste tópico tem como fazer.
https://under-linux.org/attachments/...p-para-poe.pdf

E para alimentar, pode usar o poe injetor e o spliter ( duas peças) ou então usar uma só como a fonte POE que tem na Delta Global de Porto Alegre. É uma fonte normal, mas com 2 conectores rj45. Na porta POE vai o cabo rede até a porta POE no rádio. E na porta lan, tu coloca um cabo até o PC se quiser acessar o AP via cabo. Muito prático.
Como eu comprei só as placas em separado, comprei esta fonte com poe integrado R$ 16,00. Mas eles tem também o POE de duas peças por 19,00. Daí não precisa fazer esta ponte.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Eu tenho umas placas da Krazer, que já vem com o A POE numa das portas.
> Na verdade é uma ponte feita com dois pedacinhos de fios. 
> Daí eu repeti a ponte nas outras.
> Só que notei que todas as outras portas que não estão em uso ficam muito quente. Tem coisa errada.
> 
> Aqui neste tópico tem como fazer.
> https://under-linux.org/attachments/...p-para-poe.pdf
> 
> E para alimentar, pode usar o poe injetor e o spliter ( duas peças) ou então usar uma só como a fonte POE que tem na Delta Global de Porto Alegre. É uma fonte normal, mas com 2 conectores rj45. Na porta POE vai o cabo rede até a porta POE no rádio. E na porta lan, tu coloca um cabo até o PC se quiser acessar o AP via cabo. Muito prático.
> Como eu comprei só as placas em separado, comprei esta fonte com poe integrado R$ 16,00. Mas eles tem também o POE de duas peças por 19,00. Daí não precisa fazer esta ponte.


ta certo, mas eu não gostei do poe passivo(de duas pçs) aquele rj45 que vem e liga no pc os clientes quebram a pontinha e o cabo fica solto, gostei do poe injetor, que tem 2 portas, lan e poe, fazendo as soldas como mostra ali no tuto é só usar o poe injetor q funciona blz então...

----------


## Gilberto

> Coisa mais simples. Tu conecta um cabo onde diz POe e a outra ponta no rádio. Conecta a fonte e pronto. Se quiser entrar via cabo de rede nele, é só conectar outro cabo onde diz Lan, e a outra ponta no PC.
> Depois que conheci o POE não quero outra coisa. Fica muito simples a instalação.
> Este modelo tem fonte de 48V 400mA. Mas não diz nada se tem duas entradas POE. O Kozumi tem.


Caro amigo 1929...
Comprei 2 AP Kozumi e estou tentanto conf. e não consigo poderia me ajudar, pois nescessito fazer uma rede de longa distancia, porem não consigo conf. o primeiro junto com o roteador D-Link 504T, que vão ficar um uma ponta a outra vai ficar ums 300mts.
Por gentileza me ajude. e que Deus te abençõe por me ajudar.Grato..... :Banghead:

----------


## Não Registrado

> oi, tambem comprei um para testes, vamos ver, ele realmente e um rtl comum..
> 
> desculpas pelas fotos, o celular e uma cacaca e pouca lus..
> 
> bom para clientes perto, e com bõa visada, tranquilo....


Você fez a atualizacao dele para controle de banda, como você fez?

----------


## 1929

> Caro amigo 1929...
> Comprei 2 AP Kozumi e estou tentanto conf. e não consigo poderia me ajudar, pois nescessito fazer uma rede de longa distancia, porem não consigo conf. o primeiro junto com o roteador D-Link 504T, que vão ficar um uma ponta a outra vai ficar ums 300mts.
> Por gentileza me ajude. e que Deus te abençõe por me ajudar.Grato.....


Desculpe a demora, não tinha visto o teu post.
No site da Aprouter tem uns vídeos muito bons, mostrando várias opções de configuração. 
O Kozumi é igualzinho.

----------


## izaufernandes

Tinha perguntado a uns dias aqui se alguém sabia a abertura da antena do kozumi, procurei no site e não achei. Entrei em contato com o suporte deles e eles disseram que é 30 graus (30 degress). Fica aí a dica pra quem tá na dúvida.

----------


## juliocfs

poderia testar o Firmware que krazer lançou para para rádios Realtek 8186 é de graça, tem um topico https://under-linux.org/f126920-firm...pos-lancamento .
tem novos modelo de kozumi AFO2_V3

----------


## 1929

> poderia testar o Firmware que krazer lançou para para rádios Realtek 8186 é de graça, tem um topico https://under-linux.org/f126920-firm...pos-lancamento .
> tem novos modelo de kozumi AFO2_V3



Julio, acho que o firmware krazer wispos é uma furada, se for depender de canais 12 ou 13. Só vai até o canal 11. Porque perder dois canais liberados?
Os meus, já troquei para o aprouter 6.1

Este Kozumi novo, vai ser bom para instalar em condominios. Um só rádio para 3 clientes independentes, já que tem 3 POEs.
O homologado vem com 2 POEs.

E realmente tem no certificado de homologação que é 6 dbi. Mas nas propagandas e no site do fabricante diz ser de 14dbi. E agora????

----------


## MaxAdriano

eu utilizo os firm original mesmo, nem me extresso,funciona 100% já tenho umas 40 pçs aki nunca tive problemas

----------


## lucianecordeiro

> Voce deve ir em wireless e sub menu Básico e escolher a região.


Boa Tarde, amigo..
Não consegui encontrar a opção em escolher região. E no meu aparece apenas 13 canais...?
Qual firmware vc está utilizando?

----------


## lucianecordeiro

> Julio, acho que o firmware krazer wispos é uma furada, se for depender de canais 12 ou 13. Só vai até o canal 11. Porque perder dois canais liberados?
> Os meus, já troquei para o aprouter 6.1
> 
> Este Kozumi novo, vai ser bom para instalar em condominios. Um só rádio para 3 clientes independentes, já que tem 3 POEs.
> O homologado vem com 2 POEs.
> 
> E realmente tem no certificado de homologação que é 6 dbi. Mas nas propagandas e no site do fabricante diz ser de 14dbi. E agora????


Olá bom dia, dá certo a firmware AP router 6.1 no kozumi A.F one 2?

----------


## Não Registrado

OLÁ.... CONFIRMANDO:

SIM ELA TEM CHIPSET 8186.

TROCANDO O FIRMWARE PARA POR EXEMPLO APROUTER, SIM É POSSIVEL ELEVAR A POTENCIA A 400mw. (não recomendo)


SO AINDA NÃO CONSEGUI INFORMAÇÕES SOBRE A POLARIDADE. PELO Q VEJO ELA É UNIPOLAR.

SE ALGUEM TIVER ESSA CONFIRMAÇÃO , EU AGRADEÇO!

----------


## MaxAdriano

> OLÁ.... CONFIRMANDO:
> 
> SIM ELA TEM CHIPSET 8186.
> 
> TROCANDO O FIRMWARE PARA POR EXEMPLO APROUTER, SIM É POSSIVEL ELEVAR A POTENCIA A 400mw. (não recomendo)
> 
> 
> SO AINDA NÃO CONSEGUI INFORMAÇÕES SOBRE A POLARIDADE. PELO Q VEJO ELA É UNIPOLAR.
> 
> SE ALGUEM TIVER ESSA CONFIRMAÇÃO , EU AGRADEÇO!


então me explica pq auterar o firm para elevar para 400mw sendo que ele vem com 400mw de fabrica, pelo menos é oq o fabricante diz 400mw de hardwer 26dbm.... ta escrito na caixa dele tbem

----------


## 1929

Quanto a polaridade, é só soltar dois parafusos e girar a antena. Dai fica pol horizontal.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Quanto a polaridade, é só soltar dois parafusos e girar a antena. Dai fica pol horizontal.


e ai carlos já testo o kozumi q vc pego como vinicios aki? que q acho dele?

----------


## 1929

> e ai carlos já testo o kozumi q vc pego como vinicios aki? que q acho dele?



Ainda não, o tempo está escasso.
Mas eu já tinha usado outros dois e havia gostado.

Pessoal, o Max tem lá mais de 50 Kozumi em clientes. E todos convivendo em perfeita harmonia.

----------


## laerciok

Para quem ja esta usando ate quantos KM pode ser usado como cliente?

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Para quem ja esta usando ate quantos KM pode ser usado como cliente?


3km -70

----------


## vipnet

> Para quem ja esta usando ate quantos KM pode ser usado como cliente?


cliente com 18 km. -82db. funcionando blz.

----------


## vipnet

> Olá bom dia, dá certo a firmware AP router 6.1 no kozumi A.F one 2?



Não faça isso!!! O firmware original dá conta do recado. Tenho cliente conectado com 3, 5, 9 e por mais incrível que pareça: 18km. Tudo com firmware original e com a antena integrada. O equipamento é bom tenho 25 deles funcionando. É a minha escolha.

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola VIPNet

Tambem acho o WispBox muito bom, mas a recomendacao do fabricante eh ate 5 KM, com firmware original e a 50% da potencia. Claro, sempre surge alguns enlaces maiores e bons, mas isso depende muito do ruido e de barreiras como arvores e etc. Num enlace perfeito eh possivel chegar a enlaces maiores de 5Km como o seu.

----------


## izaufernandes

O kozumi é um equipamento muito bom se lavar em consideração seu custo/benefício, instalo ele a no máximo 1km, sei que dá mais más gosto de trabalhar com segurança, mais distante coloco grade com ap, o único problema q vejo nele é que ele pega muita interferência, vc dá um scan e aparece rede de todo lado, frente, lado costas etc. Agora problema até agora eu ainda não tive nenhum, é colocar e esquecer.

----------


## 1929

> O kozumi é um equipamento muito bom se lavar em consideração seu custo/benefício, instalo ele a no máximo 1km, sei que dá mais más gosto de trabalhar com segurança, mais distante coloco grade com ap, o único problema q vejo nele é que ele pega muita interferência, vc dá um scan e aparece rede de todo lado, frente, lado costas etc. Agora problema até agora eu ainda não tive nenhum, é colocar e esquecer.


E este "colocar e esquecer" é que diferencia o Kozumi dos outros chipset 8186. Os outros são instáveis e ele não.
Projeto muito bem elaborado que faz a diferença.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Não faça isso!!! O firmware original dá conta do recado. Tenho cliente conectado com 3, 5, 9 e por mais incrível que pareça: 18km. Tudo com firmware original e com a antena integrada. O equipamento é bom tenho 25 deles funcionando. É a minha escolha.


esse é dos meus heheheheh, kozumi é um equipamento muito, mas eu não instalei a 18km ainda, nem vo tenta, maximo 3, 4 km, mas tenho uma noticia aos colegas o kozumi vai ficar escasso do mercado semana passada eu comrava eles a $55, essa semana ele tava por $65 e o vendedor disse que tinha mais umas mil pçs ainda e naum sabia mais qd ia chega mais.... ai comprei algumas pro meu estoque kkkkk

----------


## 1929

> esse é dos meus heheheheh, kozumi é um equipamento muito, mas eu não instalei a 18km ainda, nem vo tenta, maximo 3, 4 km, mas tenho uma noticia aos colegas o kozumi vai ficar escasso do mercado semana passada eu comrava eles a $55, essa semana ele tava por $65 e o vendedor disse que tinha mais umas mil pçs ainda e naum sabia mais qd ia chega mais.... ai comprei algumas pro meu estoque kkkkk


Putz! vai "melar" minha negociação com o Farma, Max!
Ele tinha me feito uma proposta boa. Só que eu ia fazer isso no mês que vêm.

----------


## juliocfs

> esse é dos meus heheheheh, kozumi é um equipamento muito, mas eu não instalei a 18km ainda, nem vo tenta, maximo 3, 4 km, mas tenho uma noticia aos colegas o kozumi vai ficar escasso do mercado semana passada eu comrava eles a $55, essa semana ele tava por $65 e o vendedor disse que tinha mais umas mil pçs ainda e naum sabia mais qd ia chega mais.... ai comprei algumas pro meu estoque kkkkk


 De quem vc esta comprando os kuzumi? ou poderia me vender uns, sou de de Ijuí.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Putz! vai "melar" minha negociação com o Farma, Max!
> Ele tinha me feito uma proposta boa. Só que eu ia fazer isso no mês que vêm.


se for fechar fecha pra ontem, o farma me entrego 15 pçs hj e proxima semana mais 15 já deixamo comprado lá, pra garanti os meus heheheh, comprando esses 30 ele ainda fecho no valor antigo, e o carinha da loja disse q ta acabando já.... mas e o que vc levo, instalo na rede ai?

----------


## 1929

> se for fechar fecha pra ontem, o farma me entrego 15 pçs hj e proxima semana mais 15 já deixamo comprado lá, pra garanti os meus heheheh, comprando esses 30 ele ainda fecho no valor antigo, e o carinha da loja disse q ta acabando já.... mas e o que vc levo, instalo na rede ai?


Ainda não. Tenho outros dois que estão beleza.
É que eu fiz uma compra de 20 bullet2 e agora estou com vários rádios. Preciso desovar isso.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Ainda não. Tenho outros dois que estão beleza.
> É que eu fiz uma compra de 20 bullet2 e agora estou com vários rádios. Preciso desovar isso.


entendi.... mas os bullet tbem são show, só que entre eles que vou usar mais direcionais prefiro os kozumi ehehhe

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola Pessoal

Voces ja viram o site da WispBox ? www.wispbox.com.br Aqui no Nordeste nao temos problemas com falta de material, quando nao tem, chega com 5 a 8 dias e repoem estoque. Muitas jogas aqui ja vendem ele. Esse radio tem a mesma aparencia do Kozumi, mas usa uma placa diferente deles, nesta regiao aqui muita gente ja usa e aprova o produto.

Quando precisar de Wispbox, passem um email na pagina e eles te indicam um revendedor mais perto de voces !!!!!

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Ola Pessoal
> 
> Voces ja viram o site da WispBox ? www.wispbox.com.br Aqui no Nordeste nao temos problemas com falta de material, quando nao tem, chega com 5 a 8 dias e repoem estoque. Muitas jogas aqui ja vendem ele. Esse radio tem a mesma aparencia do Kozumi, mas usa uma placa diferente deles, nesta regiao aqui muita gente ja usa e aprova o produto.
> 
> Quando precisar de Wispbox, passem um email na pagina e eles te indicam um revendedor mais perto de voces !!!!!


pra mim é imitação do kozumi kkkkk, mas fala ai que placa ele usa que chip? qt custa? homologado?

----------


## 1929

> Ola Pessoal
> 
> Voces ja viram o site da WispBox ? www.wispbox.com.br Aqui no Nordeste nao temos problemas com falta de material, quando nao tem, chega com 5 a 8 dias e repoem estoque. Muitas jogas aqui ja vendem ele. Esse radio tem a mesma aparencia do Kozumi, mas usa uma placa diferente deles, nesta regiao aqui muita gente ja usa e aprova o produto.
> 
> Quando precisar de Wispbox, passem um email na pagina e eles te indicam um revendedor mais perto de voces !!!!!


O kozumi tem um diferencial. A estabilidade. 
Apesar de ter o mesmo tradicional chipset realtek 8186, ele se comporta muito melhor que outro.
Tomara que este seja uma cópia fiel do Kozumi.
Eu tenho só dois instalados, mas o Max tem um "caminhão" de kozumi e pode falar melhor.

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola MaxAdriano


Nao eh uma imitacao nao. Uma pena voce interpretar assim, nosso produto era feito na mesma fabrica da Kozumi na china, mas a Kozumi mudou de fabricante e de placa por desentendimentos comerciais e prazos de entrega. Pode verificar que eles mudaram a caixa externa, pois a antiga eh registrada pela fabrica como tambem o projeto da placa. Como falei anteriormente tem muita gente usando o WispBox na regiao Nordeste.

Infelizmente so podemos passar precos para clientes que solicitam pela pagina e a homologacao esta quase publicada pela ANATEL, assim que sair posto o link da ANATEL aqui. 

Nao eh porque a Zirok criou a antena de grade que a Aquarios, que lancou 8 anos apos foi imitacao, foi somente um projeto que deu certo e as outras companhias melhoraram e colocaram no mercado tambem.

Nao eh porque a Kozumi lancou primeiro um produto que os outros sao imitacao.  :Smile:  A mesma coisa acontace com NS5 e Engenius.


Qualquer coisa, estamos prontos a responder suas duvidas.

----------


## LuizUchoa

Ola MaxAdriano e 1929


Podem me enviar o endereco de voces por email ? Gostaria de lhes mandar amostras gratis do WispBox para voces mesmos testarem e postarem suas impressoes.

Enviem para [email protected]

----------


## vipnet

Olá pessoal,

Pegando o gancho, estão comprando o Kozumi de quanto? Não sei se estou comprando bem mas pra mim está saindo de R$ 170,00 na WOR de 10 em 10 unidades. Alguém compra mais barato?

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Pegando o gancho, estão comprando o Kozumi de quanto? Não sei se estou comprando bem mas pra mim está saindo de R$ 170,00 na WOR de 10 em 10 unidades. Alguém compra mais barato?


ta pagando bem...

----------


## vipnet

> ta pagando bem...


Qto pagas?

----------


## Gustavinho

Não uso ele, mais meu fornecedor vende a R$159,00

----------


## 1929

> Ola MaxAdriano e 1929
> 
> 
> Podem me enviar o endereco de voces por email ? Gostaria de lhes mandar amostras gratis do WispBox para voces mesmos testarem e postarem suas impressoes.
> 
> Enviem para [email protected]


Não encaro como imitação. Já vi esta mesma caixa em outra marca, lá fora.
Só que gostaria de ver o desempenho deles, como o kozumi tem.
O projeto do kozumi é baseado no realtek 8186. O firmware é parecido com aprouter.
Mas ele é diferente, pois tem estabilidade, coisa que normalmente é uma incógnita nos realtek.
Se é como voce diz, o projeto deve ser o mesmo. E o projeto é o que manda.
Agora, se o kozumi mudou de fabricante, isso pode ser preocupante.
Bom saber que está em fase de homologação.

----------


## Magal

Caro 1929, atualmente tenho em uso 145 unidades do *KOZUMI*, sem problemas.
No próximo mês vou fazer uma encomenda de mais 150 unidades, quanto ao *WISPBOX* ainda não testei.

Um abraço para o amigo.

Magal

----------


## 1929

> Caro 1929, atualmente tenho em uso 145 unidades do *KOZUMI*, sem problemas.
> No próximo mês vou fazer uma encomenda de mais 150 unidades, quanto ao *WISPBOX* ainda não testei.
> 
> Um abraço para o amigo.
> 
> Magal


Pô, tu ganhou do MaxAdriano. Ele não chegou ainda a tantos.

Mas aproveitando: O Kozumi é chipset realtek, porém se comporta de uma maneira bem distinta do que normalmente se vê nos realtek. Muito mais estável. Dá para confiar.
Se eu tivesse me certificado desta estabilidade antes, não teria queimado uma grana nos bullet2.
Comprei um lote de bullet só porque estava de saco cheio com os realtek. O radinhos para dar manutenção.
Os Ubiquiti são uma tranquilidade e parece que o Kozumi vai entrar para esta lista de privilegiados.
Apesar de que os Nano e Bullet tem algumas inconsistências relacionadas com criptografia.
Descobri uma agora que me deu um trabalhão danado. 
Até vou postar em separado para ver se alguém já passou por isso.

Editando: aqui está o link para o tópico.
https://under-linux.org/f133288-habi...no2#post447719

----------


## wenigrs

o chipset do kozumi e RTL8305sc, e porque não funciona com routerboard mikrotik não consigo conectar

----------


## MaxAdriano

> o chipset do kozumi e RTL8305sc, e porque não funciona com routerboard mikrotik não consigo conectar


mas ele ta configurado certo? explica melhor ai

----------


## kryseck

> o chipset do kozumi e RTL8305sc, e porque não funciona com routerboard mikrotik não consigo conectar


Deve ter algo errado aí!
A única forma q ele não funciona com MK é modo cliente WDS. Para usar WDS tem q ser modo AP+WDS.
Caso seja isso, tá aí a dica!

----------


## nildocn

utilizo o *kozumi* na minha rede, ótima performance, nunca travou, 400 mv de potencia no modo full.
Outra opção que gosto muito é seu repetidor universal que é configurado a partir do modo cliente, é uma ótima opção para quem quer ampliar o sinal da rede utilizando o mesmo SSID ou permitindo ao cliente um SSID personalizado. o ruim dele é que não permite o "Acess Control" diretamente do modo repetidor, sendo necessário colocar antes o radio em AP, habilitar o "Acess Control" e depois mudar para Cliente enfim Repetidor Universal.
Mas atende muito bem.
 :Thrasher:

----------


## shinobim

porcaria esse ap so suporta 20 cliente no controle de mac id ,,,

http://images.quebarato.com.br/photo...6/54E596_2.jpg

----------


## 1929

> porcaria esse ap so suporta 20 cliente no controle de mac id ,,,
> 
> http://images.quebarato.com.br/photo...6/54E596_2.jpg




Mas o ideal dele é usar como cliente. Como AP, qualquer outro RTL também não aguenta muitos clientes.
Na verdade até mini-pci não aguenta muito mais que 30.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> porcaria esse ap so suporta 20 cliente no controle de mac id ,,,


vc usa que equipamento ai? o kozumi é pra clientes, não para usar como ap.

----------


## nildocn

Uso como cliente mesmo, mas no modo Repetidor universal, em alguns casos, da para reforçar o sinal de outros clientes mais distantes.

----------


## Aprendiz

Qual a diferença entre reptidor universal e wds.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Qual a diferença entre reptidor universal e wds.


repetidor universal seria ap + wds, wds só comunica com a outra ponta do wds...

----------


## 1929

> Qual a diferença entre reptidor universal e wds.


Tem uma sutil diferença entre eles que eu não saberia explicar pois nunca usei como repedidor universal. Não sei se na prática dá diferença. Mas com repetidor universal parece que não precisa cadastrar o MAC um do outro. Só o SSID
Enquanto que AP+WDS tem que cadastrar o MAC um do outro.
Como AP+WDS uso.
Na verdade nem os manuais dizem que diferença é esta.

----------


## MaxAdriano

1929, naum sabia dessa diferença, achei que era igual a ap+wds mesmo, mas é bom sempre aprender mais heheh abraço

----------


## 1929

> 1929, naum sabia dessa diferença, achei que era igual a ap+wds mesmo, mas é bom sempre aprender mais heheh abraço


É o que tenho lido nos "manuais" destes firmwares. Mas também não tenho certeza.
Acho que na verdade nem os que fazem as adptações destes firmwares sabem. Um copia o texto do outro.

Tempos atrás perguntei para o suporte da Aprouter sobre o protocolo mesh disponível no firmware deles. Sabe o que me disseram. Nós ainda não testamos e não temos como dar suporte.
Mas lá no manual, assim como no manual do GTS dá a impressão que é bem simples. Mas não é bem assim, pelo que já foi postado aqui no forum.
Daí eu me convenci que tudo é copiado e adaptado.

----------


## shinobim

mu muito ruin este ap so cabe 20 clientes com mac cadastrado ...e as antenas usb chipset ralink nao enxergam este ap .... nao recomendo
estou com um ate hoje tenho 4 antenas paradas por conta deste bug..

----------


## luizbe

comprei 10, usei todos..
achei excelente como cliente.. 
2km com sinal -60 
14km com sinal -84 (chegou os 300k que eu queria la)
8km com sinal -75 + - 

encomendei +10 e ja refiz mais uma encomenda pra +20..
40 desses na rede daqui uns dias..
sem contar no preço/ custo/ beneficio / tempo de instalação recorde..
 :Smile: 
recomendo á todos.
_ps: pol vertical._

----------


## MaxAdriano

> mu muito ruin este ap so cabe 20 clientes com mac cadastrado ...e as antenas usb chipset ralink nao enxergam este ap .... nao recomendo
> estou com um ate hoje tenho 4 antenas paradas por conta deste bug..


colega sinceramente acho isso conversa de pessoa inesperiente, que não testo o equipamento e sai falando mau. eu digo o seguinte, tenho 80 na minha rede, nunca tive nenhum problema, sempre funciono perfeito, mas recomendo apenas para cliente, para usar como ap para ser "profissional" digo que tem que ser routerboard com bons cartões, pig tail de qualidade.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> comprei 10, usei todos..
> achei excelente como cliente.. 
> 2km com sinal -60 
> 14km com sinal -84 (chegou os 300k que eu queria la)
> 8km com sinal -75 + - 
> 
> encomendei +10 e ja refiz mais uma encomenda pra +20..
> 40 desses na rede daqui uns dias..
> sem contar no preço/ custo/ beneficio / tempo de instalação recorde..
> ...


colega 14km? muito isso heheh, oq vc uso para enviar o sinal? aki eu uso para no maximo 4km

----------


## juliocfs

> comprei 10, usei todos..
> achei excelente como cliente.. 
> 2km com sinal -60 
> 14km com sinal -84 (chegou os 300k que eu queria la)
> 8km com sinal -75 + - 
> 
> encomendei +10 e ja refiz mais uma encomenda pra +20..
> 40 desses na rede daqui uns dias..
> sem contar no preço/ custo/ beneficio / tempo de instalação recorde..
> ...


 tambem acho exelente como cliente tenho 8 funcionando na minha rede amais de 5 meses nunca deu manutençao , cliente numa distancia de no maximo 1km sinal na faixa de -45 antena na vertical.

----------


## marciorct

Estou tendo problemas em cotar o kozumi nas lojas, enviei email para um monte delas e mal informam alguma coisa, telefone chama e nada. Poderiam me passar contatos????

----------


## kepsmoreira

Amigo eu compro na Linkteck com a Giane..... Bom atendimento.

----------


## lipeiori

> Amigo eu compro na Linkteck com a Giane..... Bom atendimento.


Quanto?

----------


## kepsmoreira

Cara o preço depende da quantidade....... vc tem entrar em contato e fazer uma cotação... A maioria dessas lojas de Wireless, inclusive a Linkteck, estão de recesso, voltando apenas dia 04/01/2010.

**preço na casa dos R$ 175,00 (Não me resposabilizo por preços, apenas mostrei + ou - quanto)

(Obs: eles vendem tbm um CPE Firemax, identico ao Kozumi mesma carcaça e chipset, com preço mais baixo, e desempenho bom).

----------


## lipeiori

Vlw, é que não gosto dessas lojas que não tem preço, fazer cotação, etc..

----------


## wisp1688

> Ola Pessoal
> 
> Voces ja viram o site da WispBox ? www.wispbox.com.br Aqui no Nordeste nao temos problemas com falta de material, quando nao tem, chega com 5 a 8 dias e repoem estoque. Muitas jogas aqui ja vendem ele. Esse radio tem a mesma aparencia do Kozumi, mas usa uma placa diferente deles, nesta regiao aqui muita gente ja usa e aprova o produto.
> 
> Quando precisar de Wispbox, passem um email na pagina e eles te indicam um revendedor mais perto de voces !!!!!


 
Provei o Wispbox mas acho que a Kozumi e mais estavel. E agora que eles lancarom a versao 3 que e superior ao v2 porque tem alguns componentes que o seu nao tem. Por exemplo amplificador de potencia "real" de 400mW e Low noise amplifier. Alem de 3 porta POE.

----------


## tuxbrasil

Temos 350 kozumi INSTALADOS sem problema em NENHUM deles, e chegou pra gente mais 100 firemax estamos começando a testar, acho que já foram instalados uns 40 desses mais ainda temos que aguardar mais para ver os resultados.

----------


## 1929

> Temos 350 kozumi INSTALADOS sem problema em NENHUM deles, e chegou pra gente mais 100 firemax estamos começando a testar, acho que já foram instalados uns 40 desses mais ainda temos que aguardar mais para ver os resultados.


Pô Tux, vai de vento em pôpa este provedor.
Tu já ganhou do MaxAdriano no nº de Kozumi instalado. Ele também instala e esquece. E a cidade dele não é das melhores para visada.

----------


## luizbe

> colega 14km? muito isso heheh, oq vc uso para enviar o sinal? aki eu uso para no maximo 4km


rapaz, pra te ser sincero,
rb433 + cartão r52h potencia default + omni hyperlink 15db.
essa omni fica encima de uma serra.. atendo cerca de 10 clientes com ela..
tudo a 10 , 13 , 16 kms de distancia..

----------


## tuxbrasil

> Pô Tux, vai de vento em pôpa este provedor.
> Tu já ganhou do MaxAdriano no nº de Kozumi instalado. Ele também instala e esquece. E a cidade dele não é das melhores para visada.


Aqui temos em todas situações atendemos mais de 10 municipios, tem torre que fica em morro a 1km, tem torre proxima de tudo quanto é forma, nossos pop são tudo com setorial e cartões em 17db, os melhores.

Att,

----------


## LuizUchoa

> Provei o Wispbox mas acho que a Kozumi e mais estavel. E agora que eles lancarom a versao 3 que e superior ao v2 porque tem alguns componentes que o seu nao tem. Por exemplo amplificador de potencia "real" de 400mW e Low noise amplifier. Alem de 3 porta POE.


Wisp1688

A fabrica dos Kozumi, WispBox e Firemax era a mesma ate setembro do ano passado, A Kozumi por se achar prejudicada nas entregas e exigir mais rapidez e exclusividade na fabricacao, mudou de fabrica e de pais de Fabricacao.
Quem aqui usa realmente as duas portas POE ?
O 400 mW de potencia ja eh Real. E o projeto do radio eh espetacular.
A Kozumi nao pode continuar com a mesma caixa e mesma placa por patente, entao precisou mudar tudo na v3, nao pq ela quis e sim porque mudou a fabrica para outro pais.

----------


## tigerwan

Boa tarde amigos do UnderLinux não pude deixar de comentar a KOZUMI vizando manter a qualidade em seus produtos e estabilidade para a rede de seus usuarios tem fabrica propia o que faz a diferença nos produtos da KOZUMI, no mercado e possivel encontrar varios produtos utilizando a tecnologia do Chipset realtek 8186, porém vejamos bem a realtek só fabrica o chipset e cada fabricante o compra e usa para construir seus produtos por isso as PCBA (placas internas nas CPE ou AP's) de cada produto são diferentes e não possuem as mesmas caracteristicas, a KOZUMI por sua vez utiliza componentes de alta qualidade na montagem de suas placas para manter seu padrão de potencia e qualidade.

Duvidas a respeito de versões e revisões
Envie-nos seu email.
Rafael Silva
Tiger Wan Solutions
email/msn: [email protected]
www.tigerwan.com 

*LANÇAMENTOS 
KOZUMI 5.8GHZ MIMO* Kozumi - Products 
_KOZUMI 2.4GHZ LITE_ Kozumi - Products
_KOZUMI 2.4GHZ V3.0_ Kozumi - Products
*LANÇAMENTO* ---- *ADAPTADOR USB KOZUMI 300MW C/ SAIDA SMA*------

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Boa tarde amigos do UnderLinux não pude deixar de comentar a KOZUMI vizando manter a qualidade em seus produtos e estabilidade para a rede de seus usuarios tem fabrica propia o que faz a diferença nos produtos da KOZUMI, no mercado e possivel encontrar varios produtos utilizando a tecnologia do Chipset realtek 8186, porém vejamos bem a realtek só fabrica o chipset e cada fabricante o compra e usa para construir seus produtos por isso as PCBA (placas internas nas CPE ou AP's) de cada produto são diferentes e não possuem as mesmas caracteristicas, a KOZUMI por sua vez utiliza componentes de alta qualidade na montagem de suas placas para manter seu padrão de potencia e qualidade.
> 
> Duvidas a respeito de versões e revisões
> Envie-nos seu email.
> Rafael Silva
> Tiger Wan Solutions
> email/msn: [email protected]
> www.tigerwan.com 
> 
> ...


opa, colega vc esta bem informado heheheh

vc faz parte de algum revendedor do produto, consultoria ou só gosto do produto mesmo?

----------


## rapeedy

> Estou tendo problemas em cotar o kozumi nas lojas, enviei email para um monte delas e mal informam alguma coisa, telefone chama e nada. Poderiam me passar contatos????


(11) 7117-7569 acima de 5 unidades faço a R$ 115,00 cada + frete

----------


## letana

Por que no certificado da ANATEL o kozumi aparece com ganho de antena de apenas 6db? isto não é muito pouco para enlace de 1km e potencia de acordo com as regras da Anatel?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

amigo, depende, 1km com bõa vizada e dependendo do que voçe quer passar de banda, da e sobra viu..
alem do mais nunca deveria usar uma coiza dessas para enlaçes, so modo cliente PTP e problemas na certa... radios com chipset rtl não aguenta muito trafego ne muito pacotes, voçe seria levado ao inferno de dante se fizese um ptp com esas vamos dizer COIZAS do capeta.
esses equipamentos para cliente ate 1km, ou no maximo interligar um cou outro.

----------


## letana

O que eu estou questionando é porque alguns fornecedores do kozumi publicam que sua antena é de 14db se o certificado da Anatel diz que a antena é de 6db.

1km com antena de 6db vai gerar mais ruido que 1km com 14db.
Precisamos e temos o direito de ter a informação correta de acordo com o CDC.

----------


## jac1el

Só alembra os amigo esse produto e bom ou é um lixo porque ninguém fala dele parece

----------

